# Do you guys agree with this



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 26, 2005)

Thotmes III
Other Egyptologists go back still another century to Thotmes III (1503-1449BC), and declare him to have been the Pharaoh of the Oppression. They connect the Oppression and the departure of the Israelites from Egypt with the movements of the Habiri people in the Amarna age and believe that the recently discovered inscriptions on the Sinai Peninsula like wise favor this theory.

One of the main reasons which induce both these groups of scholars to dissent from the general view that Rameses II was the Pharaoh of the Oppression, is the fact that the Name "˜Israel´ is alleged to occur on an inscription of Menremptah. *That Inscription (discovered in 1896) is a song of triumph of Menremptah, describing in grandiloquent language his victories in Canaan; and, among other conquest, he boasts that: 

"˜Canaan; is seized with every evil; Ashkelon is carried away; Gezer is taken; Yenoam is
annihilated; Ysiraal (Israel) is desolated, its seed is not.´ 

From the phrase, "˜Ysiraal is desolated,´ these scholars deduce that the Israelites must in those days have been in possession of Canaan; and that, therefore, the Exodus must have taken place long before the time of Menremptah. 

From various notices in I Chronicles we see that during the generations preceding the Oppression, the Israelites did not remain confined to Goshen or even to Egypt proper, but spread into the southern Palestinian territory, then under Egyptian control, and that they even engaged in skirmishes with the Philistines. When the bulk of the nation had left Egypt and was wandering in the Wilderness, these Israelite settlers had thrown off their Egyptian allegiance. And it is these settlements which Menremptah boast of having devastated during his Canaanite campaign.*

CONCLUSION:
Therefore, there is no cogent reason for dissenting from the current view that the Pharaoh of the Oppression was Rameses II, with his son Menremptah as the Pharaoh of the Exodus. 

http://www.lakesideministries.net/1stCovenant/Exodus/Exodus Lesson 01.htm


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 26, 2005)

I read somewhere that some think Moses was a heretic king(name?) who was disowned by his family in egypt.

blade


----------



## turmeric (Mar 27, 2005)

Isn't that Akenaton?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 27, 2005)

One of the best treatments of this subject that I have ever read is in _Kingdom of Priests_ by Eugene Merrill. His work in this book is remarkably helpful. I can think of no better book to which you can be referred in regards to the dating of the Exodus, etc.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 27, 2005)

David Ross has some VERY good information about the time period and the kings, that really takes this view to task. I'd investigate some of his works that may be of help.


----------

